# Active DIY speakers



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I want to eventually try my hand at a set of 3-ways and will go with a totally active design mainly because I don't want to fool with passive crossovers and their complexities/limitations. Does anyone know of any plate amps that are made for an app like this? There are plenty of subwoofer amps and even a couple of 2 channel low power sub sat amps. It'd be nice if there was a high quality plate amp with seperate channels for w/m/t and the appropriate crossover capabilities. Even a decent 2-way version of this would be nice! It'd be sweet not to have 3 or 4 seperate amps/crossover units to do an active 3-way design.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use any multi-channel amp to power active speakers. Just use a channel of the amp per frequency range crossed over. Currently I am looking at an Emotiva LPA-1 for my build.

As far as a DCX goes, if you aren't afraid of pro gear look into a DCX2496 its a great piece of equipment IMO. Also, realize it can be a very hard process setting up active crossovers requiring proper measurements equipment and lots of time - just as with a passive system.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I actually already have a DCX2496 on the way that will be used for either a DIY subwoofer, or my PA system for the time being. This project is quite a ways off, but I'm just trying to get some ideas/planning started. I just think that it would be a cleaner build if the amplification was built in the speakers. I'm trying to get away from having to use a rack full of amps. I understand that it is going to take quite a bit of tweaking to get an active set-up dialed in, but I just think that in the long run it will be much easier, and more flexible for me.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are a couple of plate amps for a two way active monitors. http://www.solen.ca/v1/ click accessories in the top left then on the next page they are the first two listed.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Thanks F1 Fan. Those aren't quite as powerful or flexible as I'd hoped. It might be fun to try building a computer sub/sat system though.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

**** Thy that is a lot of fuses on that speaker! What about K1's for high's and mids? I think that I read somewhere that they are not the beesknees for the upper freq's. I figured that I'd just have to get 3 outboard amps for this project, but wanted to see if there was a plate amp option first. Weighing the options...


----------

